# Digital 4x5, can't figure it out...



## AprilForever (Sep 18, 2012)

http://fotoman.cc/~sdfgnl5/zh/14-dmini-camera

as seen on: http://bythom.com/photokina2012littlethings.htm

What is this? I can't figure it out...


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

Take a 4x5" camera, with a 4x5" back.
Put on this little adapter, and instead you can put on a Leaf or Phase One digital MF back.
Take a photo, slide it across the back, take another, etc. Take all (5, 10, 20) of those photos, stitch them together, and you've got a 4x5" 1 GigaPixel (or so) image (and hopefully nothing moved and the lighting didn't change between shots).
That's the adapter, I think they're selling a camera body as well.

Nothing new, really, Alpa have been selling shifting-backs for years...


----------

